# Satellite Radio



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So, I picked up the Sirius unit about a month ago. So far I really enjoy it. At the time, they had no Howard Stern and then they got pounded with so many complaints, they added him last Monday. I did not get it for him, although I do listen in occasionally. I do a lot of driving for work and I love the news channels and not having to keep switching over to other channels as I lose them. I also dig this NFL channel 24/7

I got the Sportster R model and have the boombox for the house. So I can play in the house or in the car. Paying for radio? yeah, I like the content and the channel line-up. The music channels are 100% commercial free. The news and sports channels do have commercials, not a lot though.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Im into the ipod instead of that 1500 songs at my fingertips


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Are these the same stations that you pick up with Bell Express Vu satelitte, and other TV satillite providers?..............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

No, I have Bell Satellite and those are stations that are just fed music. Sirius has actual DJ's for every channel, no commercials though.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never looked into it. What's it cost to get set-up, and what do you need for the car?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

james on bass said:


> I've never looked into it. What's it cost to get set-up, and what do you need for the car?



The cost is $14.00 per month. You can select monthly, yearly, two years etc. The yearly plans give you a free month, free two months etc. The cost of the recievers varies. Right now in Canada you have about three choices, starting at arourd $50.00 I think. This one I have is listed at about $249.00 but you can find it cheaper (specials etc). I found it in the States for $49.00 USF.

Currently there is no activation fee, you can check that out. The cost of all those units above coem with the car kit. Took me about 10 minutes to install. Then there are home kits, several models. I have the boombox, works great.


----------



## Seaners (Jan 1, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The cost is $14.00 per month. You can select monthly, yearly, two years etc. The yearly plans give you a free month, free two months etc. The cost of the recievers varies. Right now in Canada you have about three choices, starting at arourd $50.00 I think. This one I have is listed at about $249.00 but you can find it cheaper (specials etc). I found it in the States for $49.00 USF.
> 
> Currently there is no activation fee, you can check that out. The cost of all those units above coem with the car kit. Took me about 10 minutes to install. Then there are home kits, several models. I have the boombox, works great.


Not a bad deal. I am going to look into it


----------



## Strung1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd like to get one some day too. A buddy of mine has had the US one for a few years and loves it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Floyd Week*

As part of the Pink Floyd week on "The Vault" here on Sirius they are playing all of David Gilmours new album... very Floydish in itself.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

GC, I haven't really looked into it either but do you replace your car's radio altogether or is it something you fit in under the dash or wherever?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ofender said:


> GC, I haven't really looked into it either but do you replace your car's radio altogether or is it something you fit in under the dash or wherever?


Installation takes about 10 minutes. You do not replace your radio at all. You install the unit, either by a window suction cup or whoever you want. The reciever itself can be removed from the holder. Then just run the antenna up to the dashboard,. or wire it outside. I just threw mine up on the dashboard and it works fine. You then tune your radio to 88.1 and off you go. You can go the pro install route but you dont need it. it's easy enough to run the wires under the dash etc. Power is supplied by a cig lighter adapter.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm in, all the way! 

mainstream radio is beyond repulsive. i believe it is responsible for turning people off music, and destroying our curiosity. how many times have you heard someone say "i hate country music"? can you blame them, if the only thing they hear is what passes for country music on the radio? then there's rock radio, like q107, which has been playing the same six songs since 1972.

don't get me started...

i want xm radio, as i have a hunch its less mainstream than sirius.

the "myfi" device, however, is $400. that's a bit outrageous, especially given that its only $170 in the US.

nonetheless, its an all-in-one receiver/transmitter, with everything you need for home use, ravelling, vehicle, walking etc etc etc. tune all the radios in your home to one pre-selected fm channel and your place will be filled with the music of your choice, 24-7.

what's not to love?

-david
toronto


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm in, all the way!
> 
> what's not to love?
> 
> ...


The price tag?  It sounds pretty cool actually.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

XM is cool as well. Check over the channel line-up on both systems. In terms of music you will find they are the same. Both offer several rock, pop, country, new wave, etc etc. The difference will be on the news, talk and specialty channels. They each offer different sports line-ups as well I think. 

Sirius also has a unit like the one you were describing, it's called the S50 but it's pricey too. I am going to wait a while on any upgrades, until the prices come down. for now I am happy with this Sportster.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Note for people in Toronto*

Just a notice for anyone that might be considering satellite radio and live near or in downtown Toronto. As we were driving in to a concert last night the radio started to get interference maybe 20 KL from downtown, it got worse as we got closer. The signal was full strength but we ended up losing the channel totally and got some broadcast coming out of TO.

I have had the radio all over Detroit and all points in between there and Buffalo so far, and have never had an issue like that.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ofender said:


> The price tag?  It sounds pretty cool actually.


...bingo!

which is why i STILL don't have a receiver. XM's MyFi is the one i want. $400 in canada, well under $200 in the US.

been trying to get one of my business travel buddies to grab one stateside for me.

*hint* 

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...bingo!
> 
> which is why i STILL don't have a receiver. XM's MyFi is the one i want. $400 in canada, well under $200 in the US.
> 
> ...


I can check into that for you next week when I am over. I will let you know what I can find it for, if you want me to get it then just say the word. I will be in Toronto July 6th through the 9th at the Ontario Place Marina. Drop by for a cold beer and pick up your unit if I can find it at the right price for you.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sirius and XM are going to try and merger. This would be good for any current subscibers to either system. Prolly up the prices on us this summer though.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I got the missus XM for her car and picked up a house kit too. We love it. I like Bluesville 74, Willie's Place, Country 10. This thing has it all, some great Jazz channels, 40's, 50's, 60, 70's, 80's, 90's, you name it. Like someone already stated I don't think it will work in the large cities. The signal is blocked by 2 story building for G' sakes, large trees will also block the signal. Hopefully it will improve with time. I still give it a big thumbs up.


----------

